# NUST 3rd MERIT LIST Released/NET/SAT National/International



## TashuRocks (Nov 1, 2012)

*who made it through sat international in mbbs
my merit number is 40
i didn't get in yet :'(
any1 here who knows the ending merit of 3rd list?
Or will there be any more lists for mbbs?


Will any1 shed some info ? =|*


----------



## M AzeeM K (Aug 10, 2010)

As far as I know, the SAT International Seats have all been filled...No more Merit List for SAT International Seats...Sorry


----------

